# सामान्य मंच > मेरा भारत > कानून >  बलात्कार के दोषियों को फांसी नहीं- सजा के तौर पर लिंग ही काट देना चाहिए

## "Hamsafar+"

यह पहला मामला नहीं है बलात्कार का। जिस पर इतना हो-हल्ला मचा हुआ है। अगर  बलात्कार की पृष्ठभूमि को देखें तो बलात्कार एक ऐसा जघन्य अपराध है, जो  पीड़ित महिला को भीतर तक तोड़ देता है। मनोवैज्ञानिक रूप से पीड़िता जीते  जी मर जाती है। *‘‘सर्वोच्च न्यायालय का कहना है कि एक हत्यारा तो किसी  व्यक्ति को केवल जान से मारता है, जबकि बलात्कारी पीड़िता की आत्मा को उसकी  स्वयं की नज़रों में गिरा देता है।’’* और जीवन भर उसे उस अपराध की सज़ा  भुगतनी पड़ती है जिसे उसने नहीं किया।

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

बलात्कार की घटना किसी एक क्षेत्र विशेष तक ही सीमित नहीं है। वस्तुतः  दुनिया भर की औरतंे बलात्कार का शिकार होती हैं। बलात्कार की घटना अब शहरों  की सीमाओं को लांघकर गांव-कस्बों में भी पहुंच गया है। ‘‘राष्ट्रीय अपराध  रिकॉर्ड ब्यूरो के आंकड़ें बताते हैं कि भारत में प्रतिदिन लगभग 50  बलात्कार के मामले थानों में पंजीकृत होते हैं।’ इस प्रकार भारत भर में  प्रत्येक घंटे दो महिलायें बलात्कारी के हाथों अपनी अस्मत गंवा देती है।  लेकिन, आंकड़ों की कहानी पूरी सच्चाई बयां नहीं करती। सच्चाई तो यह है कि  बलात्कार के अधिकतर मामले थाने तक पहुंच ही नहीं पाते। इसका पहला कारण तो  यह है कि पीड़ित स्त्री शर्म के चलते किसी को अपने साथ हुई बदसलूकी नहीं  बताती। यदि वह अपने परिवार में इस अपराध को बताती भी है, तो परिवार वाले  बदनामी के डर से मामले को घर की चारदीवारी के भीतर ही दबा देते हैं। इससे  स्पष्ट होता है कि बलात्कार के बहुत कम मामले ही थाने तक पहुंच पाते हैं।

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

बलात्कार के मामलों का एक शर्मनाक पहलू यह भी है कि केवल अनजान लोग ही  बलात्कार नहीं करते, बल्कि परिचित और रिश्तेदारों के द्वारा भी बलात्कार की  घटनाओं को अंज़ाम दिया जाता है। पड़ोसी, सहपाठी, शिक्षक और निकट  रिश्तेदारों के साथ-साथ सौतेले पिता व भाई भी लड़की को अपनी हवस का शिकार  बना लेते हैं। कुछ बलात्कारी मासूम बालिकाओं को भी अपनी हवस का शिकार बनाने  से नहीं चूकते।
‘‘केरल के भूतपूर्व मुख्यमंत्री श्री ई.के. नयनार ने एक बार कहा था-आखिर यह  बलात्कार है क्या? अमेरिका में प्रति मिनट एक बलात्कार होता है। यह चाय  पीने के समान सामान्य है।’’ वैसे बलात्कार अधिकतर अनजान/अजनबी लोगों द्वारा  किया जाता है, लेकिन अब ऐसे मामले भी सामने आये हैं, जिनमें किसी परिचित  को ही बलात्कार के रूप में पुष्टि की जाती है। इन परिचितों में प्रायः  सहपाठी, सहकर्मी, अधिकारी, शिक्षित और नियोक्ता अधिक होते हैं। ‘‘विश्व  स्वास्थ संगठन के एक अध्ययन के अनुसार भारत में प्रत्येक 54वें मिनट में एक  औरत के साथ बलात्कार होता है।’’ इस आलोक में सेंटर फॉर डेवेलपमेंट ऑफ  वीमेन द्वारा किए गए एक अध्ययन से प्राप्त आंकड़े चैंकाने वाले थे।  ‘‘रिपोर्ट के अनुसार भारत में प्रतिदिन 42 महिलायें बलात्कार का शिकार बनती  हैं। इसका अर्थ यह हुआ कि हमारे देश में प्रत्येक 35 वें मिनट में एक औरत  के साथ बलात्कार होता है।’’

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

महिलाओं के सतत विकास के लिए कार्य कर रहे एक गैर सरकारी स्वैचिछक संगठन  ‘स्वप्निल भारत’ द्वारा किए गये एक सर्वेक्षण, जिसमें राजधानी दिल्ली सहित  पश्चिमी उत्तर प्रदेश के लगभग सभी कुल शहरों को शामिल किया गया है, से पता  चला कि महिलाओं के साथ बलात्कार या यौन उत्पीड़न के लगभग 71 फीसदी मामले  परिवार के इर्द-गिर्द ही शक़्ल अख़्यितार करते हैं। बलात्कार के लगभग 42  फीसदी मामलों को मामा, चाचा अथवा चचेरे या ममेरे भाइयों द्वारा अंज़ाम दिया  जाता है। 26 प्रतिशत मामलों में दोषी पारिवारिक मित्र या पड़ोसी होते हैं,  जबकि नौकरों व ड्राइवरों द्वारा लगभग 23 फीसदी बलात्कार किए जाते हैं।  सर्वेक्षण के मुताबिक स्कूल-कॉलजों के अध्यापकों द्वारा भी बलात्कार किए  जाते हैं, जिनका प्रतिशत लगभग 10 के आसपास रहता है। इसी प्रकार बलात्कार के  लगभग 5 फीसदी मामलों में खास दोस्त, मंगेतर या प्रेमी होते है।

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

हालांकि बलात्कार तो बलात्कार होता है चाहे जिस के द्वारा इस कृत्य को  अंजाम दिया जाए। मगर हो-हल्ला मचाने से या दोषियों को फांसी की सजा सुनाने  से क्या इस अपराध का समाज से खात्मा संभव है? विचार करने वाली बात है। अगर  रिपोर्टें उठाकर देखी जाए तो महिलाओं के साथ हो रहे अपराधों की हकीकत से  पूरा भारत वाकिफ है, कि किस प्रकार महिलाओं के साथ अपराध की घटना  दिन-प्रतिदिन बढ़ रही हैं और यह आंकड़े केवल साल दर साल कागजों की शोभा  बढ़ाने और रिपोर्ट तैयार करने के अलावा कोई काम नहीं आते। जिस पर केंद्र हो  या राज्य की सरकारें या फिर पुलिस प्रशासन हमेशा मौन बना रहता हैं। शायद  इसका एक कारण जो मेरी समझ में आ रहा है कि तरह की घटना इनके परिजनों के साथ  घटित नहीं होती। यदि होती तो यह अभी तक गूंगा मशान बने नहीं बैठे रहते। और  न ही पूरे मामले में लीपापोती करते।

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

लीपा-पोती से एक *** प्रदेश की एक घटना याद आ रही है कि कुछ सालों पहले *** प्रदेश के मुख्यमंत्री के करीबी रहे मंत्री के रिश्तेदार द्वारा  बलात्कार का मामला सामने आया था जिसकी पुरजोर तरीके से साम, दाम सभी से  लीपा पोती की गई। और यह भी कहा गया कि कुछ लाख रूपए लेकर मामले को रफा-दफा  कर दिया जाए। यदि रूपयों से ही किसी महिला की इज्जत, उसका सम्मान वापस आ  सकता है तो नेताओं को चाहिए कि अपनी बहू-बेटियों को बाजार में उतार दें  ताकि रूपयों से उनकी इज्जत का सौदा किया जा सके! मेरी इस तरह की बातों से  शायद नेताओं को मिर्ची लग सकती है पर मिर्ची की जलन है बर्दास्त तो करनी  पडे़गी।

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

इनके साथ-साथ इस तरह की घटना महिला अधिकारों की रक्षा के लिए बना महिला  आयोग पर भी प्रश्न चिन्ह लगाता है कि अधिकारों की लड़ाई और हक की बात करने  वाला यह आयोग कहां तक अपने कार्यों को अंजाम देने में सक्षम हो पा रहा है।  आंकड़ों की लिस्ट इनकी खुद ब खुद पोल खोल रही है।

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

आज सड़क से लेकर संसद में हुए बवाल और दोषियों को फांसी की सजा दिए जाने की  बात, क्या पीड़ित को न्याय दिलाने के लिए काफी है? नहीं कदापि नहीं।  बलात्कार के दोषियों को फांसी देने के वजह उनका लिंग काट देना चाहिए और  उनके माथे पर लिख देने चाहिए कि मैंने बलात्कार किया था और सजा के तौर पर  मेरा लिंग काट दिया गया। इससे विकृत मानसिक प्रवृत्ति के लोग किसी नारी की  आबरू को तार-तार करने से पहले 100 बार नहीं, लाख बार जरूर सोचेंगे कि  बलात्कार की सजा सात साल या फांसी नहीं सीधा साफाया ही है।


*साभार !! अंतरजाल !!*

----------


## SEEMA SINGH

आपकी बात उचित है पर कानून में ऐसी कोई धारा नहीं है मित्र .....

----------


## Munneraja

मुझे एक बात पर बहुत दुःख और आश्चर्य होता है 
कि अपराधी अपराध करके किसी को कष्ट पहुचाता है या जान से मार देता है 
और सियासी लोग अपराधी के पक्ष में बोलने लगते हैं 
दया की बाते करते हैं, सर्वोच्च न्यायलय तक दी गई फांसी पर राष्ट्रपति से दया की याचना करते हैं  
१. कभी ये सोचा कि उनके अपराध के कारण भोगने वाले पर क्या बीती है ..!!..??
२. यदि राष्ट्रपति माफ भी कर दे तो सोचिये कि सर्वोच्च न्यायालय तक विभिन्न न्याय प्रक्रिया में बैठे लोग जिन्होंने अपराधी की फांसी की सजा को बरक़रार रखा वो बेवकूफ थे क्या ? 
यदि अपराधी की फांसी माफ कर दी जाती है तो न्याय प्रक्रिया को चालू रखने का फायदा क्या है ?
क्यों करोडो रूपये एवं समय न्याय पर खर्च किये जाते हैं 

कोई क्यों नहीं देखता कि भुगतने वाले के परिजनों के क्या हाल हैं 
क्या वे एक वक्त का खाना भी खा पा रहे हैं क्योंकि कमाने वाला तो जान से गया

----------


## draculla

ये सब बाद में मानवाधिकार की दुहाई देकर बच जाते है.
इनका तर्क होता है की जब जन्म भगवान की मर्जी से हुआ है तो हम इंसान जान लेने वाले कौन होते है!!!!!!

----------


## Dabang Toofani

> ये सब बाद में मानवाधिकार की दुहाई देकर बच जाते है.
> इनका तर्क होता है की जब जन्म भगवान की मर्जी से हुआ है तो हम इंसान जान लेने वाले कौन होते है!!!!!!


_तो फिर ऐसे कृत्य करने वालों का क्या होगा !_

----------


## Munneraja

> ये सब बाद में मानवाधिकार की दुहाई देकर बच जाते है.
> इनका तर्क होता है की जब जन्म भगवान की मर्जी से हुआ है तो हम इंसान जान लेने वाले कौन होते है!!!!!!


ठीक है इसी तर्क के उपर एक सवाल है 
"हत्यारा कौन होता था किसी की जान लेने वाला"

----------


## Dabang Toofani

> ठीक है इसी तर्क के उपर एक सवाल है 
> "हत्यारा कौन होता था किसी की जान लेने वाला"


_सही है जो आप दे  नहीं सकते उसे लेने का अधिकार किसने दिया ?_

----------


## draculla

> _तो फिर ऐसे कृत्य करने वालों का क्या होगा !_





> ठीक है इसी तर्क के उपर एक सवाल है 
> "हत्यारा कौन होता था किसी की जान लेने वाला"


ये तो राष्ट्रपति जी के विवेक पर निर्भर करता है की वे अपराधी के बारे में क्या सोचते हैं या फिर उन्हें कैसे समझाया गया है!
तर्क करने वाले तो अपने बचाओ में बहुत कुछ कहते है!

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

> ये तो राष्ट्रपति जी के विवेक पर निर्भर करता है की वे अपराधी के बारे में क्या सोचते हैं या फिर उन्हें कैसे समझाया गया है!
> तर्क करने वाले तो अपने बचाओ में बहुत कुछ कहते है!


हां सही कहा आपने .......................
पर जिसका जो गया उसे उसका हिसाब कोन देगा !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

करने वाला तो निकल गया , हत्या , बलात्कार होने के बाद ... जिस पर यह घटना हुई वह तो किसी काम का ना रहा! 

कानून ????????? 

भारतीय संबिधान का में सम्मान करता हूँ !

पर जुर्म करने से पहले क्या इन ****** ने कानून से परमिसन ली थी ????????

तो फिर ये कानून के मुजरिम नहीं उस परिवार के हैं जिन पर कहर ढाया गया !

*अतः इन सबको कानून कि गिरफ्त से छोड़ कर उस परिवार के हवाले करना चाहिये ....................*

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

प्रिय मित्र देश प्रेमी जी "जानकारी हेतु आभार मित्र ..."

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

जानकारी हेतु आभार मित्र ...

----------


## deshpremi

नई दिल्ली. दिल्ली दुष्कर्म मामले के सबसे बर्बर आरोपी को नाबालिग करार दे दिया गया है। यानी कानून के मुताबिक उसे अब सख्त सजा नहीं होगी। सोमवार को जुवेनाइल जस्टिस बोर्ड ने यह फैसला सुनाया। बोर्ड ने आरोपी के स्कूल सर्टिफिकेट में दर्ज जन्मतिथि को सही माना है। साथ ही आरोपी की बोन टेस्ट कराने की मांग भी खारिज कर दी है।

अब दिल्ली पुलिस फैसले को हाईकोर्ट में चुनौती देगी। स्कूल सर्टिफिकेट में आरोपी की जन्म तिथि 4 जून 1995 दर्ज है। इस तरह अपराध के वक्त (16 दिसंबर 2012) उसकी उम्र 17 साल 6 माह 12 दिन थी। 15 जनवरी को सुनवाई के दौरान आरोपी ने जिस स्कूल से पढ़ाई की थी उसके हेडमास्टर बोर्ड के सामने पेश हुए थे। हेडमास्टर ने स्कूल रजिस्टर की फोटो कॉपी पेश की थी। आरोपी की उम्र साबित करने का सिर्फ यही एक दस्तावेज मौजूद है।

सच यह है कि एक दशक में बाल अपराधियों द्वारा किए गए अपराधों में तेजी आई है। वर्ष 2000 में जहां नाबालिगों द्वारा किए गए अपराधों की संख्या 198 थीं, वही 2011 में 1149 हो गई। यानी पांच गुना। विशेषज्ञों की नजर में कम सजा से भी इनका हौसला बढ़ता है। 

अब क्या रास्ता :

हाईकोर्ट बोन ऑसिफिकेशन टेस्ट की इजाजत दे सकता है। लेकिन विशेषज्ञों का कहना है कि टेस्ट से उम्र की सही जानकारी नहीं मिलती। दो साल कम या ज्यादे की संभावना बनी रहती है।

ऐसी होगी आगे की प्रक्रिया?

    इस आरोपी ने किन वजहों से अपराध किया, यह जांच एक काउंसलर करेगा।
    फास्ट ट्रैक कोर्ट में अन्य 5 आरोपियों के साथ इसकी सुनवाई नहीं होगी।
    दोषी पाए जाने पर अधिकतम 3 साल तक की सजा हो सकती है।
    इसका केस गंभीर था, लिहाजा इसे सजा अवधि के दौरान किसी सुरक्षित जगह पर भी रखा जा सकता है।

दरिंदगी की पराकाष्ठा और कानून की खामी :

    16 दिसंबर की रात चलती बस में छात्रा के साथ सबसे ज्यादा दरिंदगी इसी आरोपी ने की थी।
    इसी ने उसके साथ दो बार दुष्कर्म किया था।
    इसी ने उसकी आंत पर सरिये से वार किया था। जो पीडि़ता की मौत की सबसे बड़ी वजह बनी।
    इसी आरोपी ने उसे चलती बस से फेंकने की सलाह भी अपने बाकी साथियों को दी थी।

आप क्या सोचते हैं?
    क्या ऐसे विकृत मुजरिम को महज कुछ महीनों की सजा मिलना ठीक होगी?
    क्या कम सजा से वह आगे चलकर खतरनाक अपराधी नहीं बन जाएगा?
    अपराधी की उम्र के बजाय क्या अपराध की गंभीरता सजा के लिए आधार नहीं होना चाहिए?

आभार : दैनिक भास्कर

----------


## deshpremi

*कानून की धारा कहती है कि 18 साल का होते ही छूट सकता है यह आरोपी :
*
जुवेनाइल जस्टिस एक्ट की धारा 15(जी) के मुताबिक किसी नाबालिग को अधिकत तीन साल तक बाल सुधार गृह में रखा जा सकता है। उसके बाद प्रोबेशन पर छोड़ा जाएगा। जबकि कानून की धारा 16 कहती है कि दोषी को 18 साल की उम्र हासिल करने तक ही सुधार गृह में रखा जा सकता है। इसके बाद जेल भी नहीं भेजा जा सकता। छठा आरोपी इस साल 4 जून को 18 साल का हो जाएगा। यानी 4 जनू के बाद छूट सकता है।

----------


## deshpremi

अवार्ड वयस्क जैसा तो अपराध में सजा क्यों नहीं  :

मल्टीनेशनल कंपनी में कार्यरत आशीष कुमार ने इस पर कड़ी प्रतिक्रिया देते हुए कहा कि यह फैसला शर्मनाक है। जब कोई किशोर कोई उपलब्धि हासिल करता है तो नियमों में बदलाव कर उसे आगे बढ़ाने के लिए नया रास्ता बनाया जाता है। तथागत अवतार तुलसी ऐसे ही किशोर थे जिन्हें नियम से अगल कम उम्र में पीएचडी की उपाधि के लिए अनुमति दी गई। लेकिन जब ऐसे अपराध की बात आती है तो फिर ऐसे आरोपी को उसके अपराध के स्तर पर सजा देने के लिए कानून में बदलाव क्यों नहीं किया जाता है।

----------


## deshpremi

हमारा कानून ही ऐसा है :

इस हादसे के बाद लगातार जंतर-मंतर पर प्रदर्शन कर रहे अरमान का कहना है कि कानून का इससे बड़ा और मजाक क्या हो सकता है। एक जघन्य अपराध के आरोपी को अधिकतम तीन साल की सजा होगी। जबकि उस नाबालिग ने ऐसा अपराध किया है जिसे सुन बड़े-बड़े अपराधी भी सन्न रह जाते हैं। ऐसे कानून का क्या फायदा जब समय पर उसका उपयोग पीड़िता को न्याय न दिला सके।

----------


## deshpremi

यह कानून की हार है :

पीके सिंह कहते हैं कि यह कानून की हार है। कानून इसलिए बनाया जाता है ताकि पीड़ित को न्याय मिले। लेकिन आज इस कानून से पीड़ित के जख्म और कुरेदे जा रहे हैं और जघन्य अपराध के आरोपी को एक तरह से मुक्त किया जा रहा है। जिस प्रकार देश तेजी से विकास कर रहा है और लोगों की सोच बदल रही है। ऐसे में कानून का यह रूप हमें स्वीकार नहीं है।

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

देश प्रेमी जी के लिए और उनके द्वारा सेयर किये हुए इस न्यूज़ के लिए :clap: :clap:

----------


## deshpremi

धन्यावाद हमसफर भाई 




> देश प्रेमी जी के लिए और उनके द्वारा सेयर किये हुए इस न्यूज़ के लिए :clap: :clap:

----------


## Munneraja

> अवार्ड वयस्क जैसा तो अपराध में सजा क्यों नहीं  :
> 
> मल्टीनेशनल कंपनी में कार्यरत आशीष कुमार ने इस पर कड़ी प्रतिक्रिया देते हुए कहा कि यह फैसला शर्मनाक है। जब कोई किशोर कोई उपलब्धि हासिल करता है तो नियमों में बदलाव कर उसे आगे बढ़ाने के लिए नया रास्ता बनाया जाता है। तथागत अवतार तुलसी ऐसे ही किशोर थे जिन्हें नियम से अगल कम उम्र में पीएचडी की उपाधि के लिए अनुमति दी गई। लेकिन जब ऐसे अपराध की बात आती है तो फिर ऐसे आरोपी को उसके अपराध के स्तर पर सजा देने के लिए कानून में बदलाव क्यों नहीं किया जाता है।





> हमारा कानून ही ऐसा है :
> 
> इस हादसे के बाद लगातार जंतर-मंतर पर प्रदर्शन कर रहे अरमान का कहना है कि कानून का इससे बड़ा और मजाक क्या हो सकता है। एक जघन्य अपराध के आरोपी को अधिकतम तीन साल की सजा होगी। जबकि उस नाबालिग ने ऐसा अपराध किया है जिसे सुन बड़े-बड़े अपराधी भी सन्न रह जाते हैं। ऐसे कानून का क्या फायदा जब समय पर उसका उपयोग पीड़िता को न्याय न दिला सके।


इन जैसे न्याय से तो मृतका की आत्मा तक चीत्कार कर उठेगी

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

> इन जैसे न्याय से तो मृतका की आत्मा तक चीत्कार कर उठेगी


क्या लिखू ............ कुछ देर बात सोच समझ के आता हूँ !

----------


## Mr. laddi

> *कानून की धारा कहती है कि 18 साल का होते ही छूट सकता है यह आरोपी :
> *
> जुवेनाइल जस्टिस एक्ट की धारा 15(जी) के मुताबिक किसी नाबालिग को अधिकत तीन साल तक बाल सुधार गृह में रखा जा सकता है। उसके बाद प्रोबेशन पर छोड़ा जाएगा। जबकि कानून की धारा 16 कहती है कि दोषी को 18 साल की उम्र हासिल करने तक ही सुधार गृह में रखा जा सकता है। इसके बाद जेल भी नहीं भेजा जा सकता। छठा आरोपी इस साल 4 जून को 18 साल का हो जाएगा। यानी 4 जनू के बाद छूट सकता है।





> अवार्ड वयस्क जैसा तो अपराध में सजा क्यों नहीं  :
> 
> मल्टीनेशनल कंपनी में कार्यरत आशीष कुमार ने इस पर कड़ी प्रतिक्रिया देते हुए कहा कि यह फैसला शर्मनाक है। जब कोई किशोर कोई उपलब्धि हासिल करता है तो नियमों में बदलाव कर उसे आगे बढ़ाने के लिए नया रास्ता बनाया जाता है। तथागत अवतार तुलसी ऐसे ही किशोर थे जिन्हें नियम से अगल कम उम्र में पीएचडी की उपाधि के लिए अनुमति दी गई। लेकिन जब ऐसे अपराध की बात आती है तो फिर ऐसे आरोपी को उसके अपराध के स्तर पर सजा देने के लिए कानून में बदलाव क्यों नहीं किया जाता है।





> हमारा कानून ही ऐसा है :
> 
> इस हादसे के बाद लगातार जंतर-मंतर पर प्रदर्शन कर रहे अरमान का कहना है कि कानून का इससे बड़ा और मजाक क्या हो सकता है। एक जघन्य अपराध के आरोपी को अधिकतम तीन साल की सजा होगी। जबकि उस नाबालिग ने ऐसा अपराध किया है जिसे सुन बड़े-बड़े अपराधी भी सन्न रह जाते हैं। ऐसे कानून का क्या फायदा जब समय पर उसका उपयोग पीड़िता को न्याय न दिला सके।





> यह कानून की हार है :
> 
> पीके सिंह कहते हैं कि यह कानून की हार है। कानून इसलिए बनाया जाता है ताकि पीड़ित को न्याय मिले। लेकिन आज इस कानून से पीड़ित के जख्म और कुरेदे जा रहे हैं और जघन्य अपराध के आरोपी को एक तरह से मुक्त किया जा रहा है। जिस प्रकार देश तेजी से विकास कर रहा है और लोगों की सोच बदल रही है। ऐसे में कानून का यह रूप हमें स्वीकार नहीं है।


*भाई हमारे देश में कानून देश के नेताओं को और उनके रिश्तेदारों को धयान में रख कर बनाये जाते है
क्योंकि सबसे जयादा अपराध इन्ही द्वारा किये जाते हैं*

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

> *भाई हमारे देश में कानून देश के नेताओं को और उनके रिश्तेदारों को धयान में रख कर बनाये जाते है
> क्योंकि सबसे जयादा अपराध इन्ही द्वारा किये जाते हैं*


सिर्फ एक बात 

नेता जी में नहीं खोट , बेवक़ूफ़ तो हम ही है जो दिए उन्ही को वोट !

अगले चुनाव में मेरा घर के आगे बोर्ड लगेगा , कृपया वोट कि भीख ना मांगे ! लिखित स्टंप पेपर में दे कि हम क्या करेंगे ! और नहीं कर पाए तो आपके विरुद्ध जनता के द्वारा मुकद्दमा चलाया जायेगा ! जीव बहुत भर ले है ! आप पब्लिक को जवाब दो !

सुचना के अधिकार से आप कोई भी जानकारी प्राप्त कर सकते है !

----------


## jaggajat

में बलात्कार के मामलो में आज से लगभग दस वर्ष पूर्व की खबरों व मामलो पर जाना चाहता हूँ। तब आमजन के पास ना तो मल्टी मिडिया मोबाइल थे और ना ही इंटरनेट, टीवी, वीसीआर या सिनेमा हाल में फिल्मे देखी जाती थी। ग्रुप सेक्स की ब्ल्यू फिल्मे तो दूर साधारण ब्ल्यू फिल्म भी आसानी से वयस्कों को उपलब्द नही हो पाती थी। उस समय तक या उससे पहले अखबारो में रेप की खबरे यदाकदा ही पढ़ने को मिलती थी, गेंग-रेप का नाम भी सुनने नही मिलता था। लेकिन अब युवाओं को ही नहीं बच्चो को भी अपने मोबाइल इंटरनेट पर ग्रुप-सेक्स सहित सभी प्रकार की पोर्न फिल्मे सर्वत्र सुलभ है जिनमे रेप-गेंग-रेप  भी शामिल है यहाँ तक की बच्चो से(टीन एज लड़कियों) से ग्रुप-सेक्स व ग्रुप-रेप (गेंग रेप) की पोर्न-ग्राफी क्ल्पिंग मोबाइल्स के लिए बाजारों में उपलब्द  असमय ही पढ़ाई छोड़ चुके किशोर व युवक, अपने घर गाँव से दूर रहने वाले लडके-पुरुष आदि के लिए ये पोर्न सामग्री मनोरन्जन का  मुख्य साधन बन चुकी है। कोई किशोर व युवा सुबह उठ कर वायाम करने नही जाता  लेकिन रात में मोबाइल पर घर वालो केछुपके पोर्न  जरूर देख लेता है। जब मोका मिलता है तो आवेश में आकर तुरंत  प्रक्टिकल कर बेठता है लड़की के द्वारा शुरूआती छेड़छाड़ का विरोध करने पर जब वह उग्र होता है तो फलस्वरूप रैप की स्थिति पैदा होती है। इस दोरान रेप करने वाले के दिलो दिमाक दरंदगी सवार ही  जाती है वह हत्या के प्रयास व हत्या को भी अंजाम दे देता है। कठोर क़ानून बना कर इसे कुच्छ हद तक नियंत्रित जरूर किया जा सकता है लेकिन इसे रोका नही जा सकता। रोकने के लिए समाज सोच में लगातार फेलाई जा रही गन्दगी को क़ानून बनाकर ही नही एक सामाजिक अभियान चलाकर भी रोकना होगा।

----------


## pkj21

अंतिम प्रश्न लाजवाब है ,कहाँ से आते हैं ऐसे ऐसे प्रश्न

----------

